# Suggestions please



## cfm78910 (26/3/16)

Morning Guys

I read through a million juice reviews before posting so I'm not taking the easy way out here. Taste is very subjective and all the mixed reviews are making it difficult for me to gather the information I need, hence my request for suggestions from our vape veterans.

I vape tobacco juices most of the time and fruit flavors the rest of the time. I've been on a Rocket Sheep Enterprise and Whitchers Brew Blackbird binge for about a year now. I love those two juices, especially Blackbird that to me tastes more like tobacco than tobacco itself! They are expensive though, and I am trying to find a good enough local tobacco alternative to use. I'm not expecting it to be as good as the imported NET juices but it must still be OK. I've tried VM4 but threw it away the same day it arrived, if I want popcorn I'll make it myself..... Vapemob's T'Bac brew also didn't work for me. One or two others I can't remember right now. Any suggestions? Does anyone locally use NET yet or what can you suggest?

On the fruit side I like peach or berry flavored juices, at the moment I am vaping Vapemob's blueberry from the intense range and it is quite good. I don't like the fact that their juices are made in China though, I would prefer to support one of our local vendors that make their juices here.

I'd really appreciate your suggestions, some of the imported juices are really amazing but they are expensive as ADV's.

I use a Kangertech Subox Mini with a 0.3ohm coil as my choice of weapon of self destruction.

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## Alex (26/3/16)

On the fruit side of things, I would highly recommend you give "Paulies Guava" or the "Pear" a try.


----------



## Silver (26/3/16)

Hi @cfm78910

You are asking a great question about local tobacco juices because they are not easy to find.

I too am a Blackbird lover and a fruit vaper  I also agree with you on VM4. Despite that being such a popular juice, its probably my least favourite juice from the VM range owing to the sweetness and the "Diddle Daddle popcorn" that comes through for me. So our palates must be quite well aligned.

On the *tobacco* front:
Give Mikes Mega Mixes a try. I do like their AshyBac a lot. They also have SweetBac but I have not tried it yet. I did review AsyBac so you can read that in the MMM juice reviews thread.

Another port of call is Vape Elixir. They have a few tobaccoes. I know several vapers love their "pure tobacco" and their black cigar.

I know many vapers prefer to vape non tobacco juices but I do wish there were more great local tobaccoes available.

On the *fruity* front:
There are many great local fruity juices and if I recommend some, I will look like I am omitting others. I simply have not gone through them all

I have been enjoying Vapour Mountain's Strawberry - mixed with extra menthol drops. I call it "Strawberry Ice". Such a lovely juice in my opinion. It has a great fresh taste and something slightly sour to it which i enjoy. Since I started adding menthol to it many moons back, i have not had it on its own. Lol.

Another one from VM i enjoy is Berry Blaze - its a mixed fruit. I also add menthol drops but this is more for my little Evod1 in the mornings. Also, my wife has been vaping this juice _exclusively_ since Sep 2015! Lol.

And to round off the VM fruit range, you need to try XXX - its a litchi mix but has a coolness in it as well. Divine juice. Its a relatively new one from VM.

By the way, the reason why I like VM is also because they can provide 50/50 mixes and 18mg. Many of the other local juices are not easy to get nowadays in this ratio and at this stremgth so as a result, i havent tried as many as I would have liked. I like the 50/50 for my throat hit and my setups I use.

I can also strongly vouch for Paulie's Guava. This is a very authentic juice - tastes just like guava - I also add menthol here to create "Guava Ice" - hehe

There are several great local fruity vapes but the ones above are the ones I have vaped the most of in the past year or so.


----------



## Nightwalker (26/3/16)

For a hard to explain, perfectly crafted tobacco juice, look up the Vapeshack bon fb and order @Gees pipe juice. Beyond brilliant. I got 200mls coming in.


----------



## blujeenz (26/3/16)

Lord Snooty's Pompous Pom, a nicely balanced, very smooth, tasty blueberry icecream.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lord-snooty-batch-2.t21024/


----------

